# "Something" eating my wandering jew. Any ideas?



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

This has started very recently. I have not added any new greenery. However, a few months ago, a few of my pheonix worms completed their metamorphisis and I threw them in. Frogs didn't take to them as well as I hoped. If even one of these flies survived, would they be the culprits eating my plant?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

They are not generally plant pests---while it's very remotely possible, the greater likelihood is that the isopods may be munching on it. However, that plant grows like a weed so I doubt that would slow it down much. If you put a slice of banana into the substrate with some leaves, that may distract them from your plants. They also eat parts of plants that are starting to die, which they may notice before you do.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I believe they metamorphasize into Soldier flies. Look up if soldier flies eat plants? I don't believe they do though but they could be the culprit.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

With Mitch's help on the ID, seems that soldier flies like compost. Still digging around though.

Earthfrog - Huh. I never thought little micro-organisms like springtails (which I seeded) would venture into eating "saleds." I will try your suggestion, but with a strawberry. All out of bananas. 

Thanks to you both.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Isopods will eat any leaf that gets stuck in the substrate and starts to rot. They also like moss, it seems, or any plant for that matter, but only the dying or really delicate parts nearest the substrate. Also, if it is struggling they will take it down. Basically, they find the weak links and take them out. The more ripe the fruit is, the better it will work. They also like Repashy's Calcium Plus ICB.

Now, if there are holes in your upper leaves too, suspect slugs/snails.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

But they wouldn't go after a healthy non-decomposing leaf? Sorry if that sounds like a dumb question. It's just I haven't noticed anything wrong with the wandring jews, except like you said, they grew quite fast and one of them is blooming. A few are right against the screen. Those will be transplanted when I get the silicone off my new Exo.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Springtails are different from isopods. Isopods, also called woodlice, roly poly, etc. can eat healthy leaves. Giant Oranges, in particular, may take a liking to a particular plant. Set an alarm and go check your viv at 3AM with a flashlight.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

They are more likely go for new, thin or tender leaves if there are so many of them that the frogs can't keep them from booming, _and_ if they do not have enough decomposing food of other kids and if the leaves are in contact with a place that's constantly soggy like wet glass or substrate, which will cause rotting. Having moving air in the viv keeps them down in the dirt, if that helps, but it also keeps them away from your frogs.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Springtails are different from isopods. Isopods, also called woodlice, roly poly, etc. can eat healthy leaves. Giant Oranges, in particular, may take a liking to a particular plant. Set an alarm and go check your viv at 3AM with a flashlight.


Well I know I didn't put iso's in the subtrate, lol! Maybe I have hitchhikers. Thanks for the tip with the light.



> They are more likely go for new, thin or tender leaves if there are so many of them that the frogs can't keep them from booming, and if they do not have enough decomposing food of other kids and if the leaves are in contact with a place that's constantly soggy like wet glass or substrate, which will cause rotting. Having moving air in the viv keeps them down in the dirt, if that helps, but it also keeps them away from your frogs.


 I have been negletful in feeding my springtails. I'll bury a few leaves and put a small piece of fruit under too.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

fishr said:


> I have been negletful in feeding my springtails. I'll bury a few leaves and put a small piece of fruit under too.


The isopods will eat it too, if they're in there. I'd think you would have seen them by now if you have some---you could take out a bit of substrate and see if you find any white arthropods in there. That's the isopod---a white pillbug. 

If you don't have them, you have some other sort of plant pest. Pics of the damaged leaves would help.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have Orange isos eating a couple of plants right now....If you have Oranges I would bet on them....


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I feed my springs with fish food. Just sprinkle it around. Its better than having nasty rotting fruit in an air tight viv.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> I feed my springs with fish food. Just sprinkle it around. Its better than having nasty rotting fruit in an air tight viv.


True.  Very true.


----------

